# WA, Seattle (Lake City) Play or DM



## HarryFlashman (Feb 16, 2004)

Personal: 

27 years old
Male
Educational background in History and Political Science.
Originally from Missouri, lived in Oklahoma for past 13 years, moved to Seattle in August.

Interests:
Avid Reader, particularly of period novels, 1920s-30s pulp and alt. history. Fan of H.P. Lovecraft, George McDonald Fraser, Robert E. Howard, Harry Turtledove, Frank Herbert, Robert Heinlein.
Active Outdoorsman (eagerly awaiting a larger Cash Flow so I can start camping/hiking inthe mountains.) 
Political discussion

D&D:
17 years of experience as a player
12 years as a DM

I am very interested in running a low-magic campaign that I have been fleshing out here at www.enworld.org 's  forums.

Rules:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=77135

Campaign Flavor:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=76186

I would also be interested in DMing either a Pulp game,a Cthulhu game or a Victorian game.

I am interested in playing as well, perhaps even more so than Dming, and am willing to play in any sort of campaign. 

Feel free to leave a message here or e-mail me at Charlescnichols@hotmail.com


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Feb 17, 2004)

Hello again!

All I can say is that after reading your interests, I feel cheap and mass markety.   

I'm mostly into the stuff that gets shuffled infront of me, games, and oh, run in terror, I'm a programmer. 

Seriously though, I'd be interested if you're running an open call for players. And if I can ever make my mind up on what I'm going to run next, I'll make sure to let you know.


----------



## HarryFlashman (Feb 17, 2004)

Well I figure the more  people know about a potential player or  DM the more apt they are  to  want to join in.  I currently have  no one in any group nor a place  to even run the game (my apartmentis  tiny).  What i am trying to find  is  maybe  3 or  4  people without a game or a  DM who needs time off.

Do you live near  Lake City? 

oh yeah, and are there any decent  gaming shops that host   games, are  friendly,  etc?

Back in Oklahoma our    one lonely game  shop had  tables   continually running something or other,  sold  Comics,  minis,  RP rpoducts, awesome  little shop for a  city of   40 thousand people.  I have  had  Zero  luck  finding anything like that  nearby.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry about the delay in the reply.

I'm in Redmond. Truthfully, I have no idea where Lake City is. And the local place we were able to game at shut down. But fortunately we just obtained a table! Now all we need is chairs and space....


----------



## kamosa (Mar 14, 2004)

Just popping in from my gaming in north seattle thread as requested by ThoughtBubble.

If your in Redmond, we should try to get a game together at Wizkids out by Belabotege (sp?) Cinema.   They have several tables and have open game times.  This might be a good place to start a game and see if we all get along.


----------



## HarryFlashman (Mar 15, 2004)

Clarifications:  

Lake City is   on the  North Western corner of  Lake Washington

www.mapquest.com  should clear up any confusion.


I have no  group and no fellow players yet.  In fact  I do not have   a place to even game (my apartment is  woefully small) BUT I am still willing to DM, even occasionally.

Kamosa, the  Wizkids looks to be about  30 minutes away (according to MapQuest) so I think that would be fine.  What  days are  you looking to get together?  For how long?

What about the  rest of the posters?


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Mar 16, 2004)

Saturdays are about the only time I can reliably make it earlier than 8 pm. No idea on time durations though.


----------



## HarryFlashman (Mar 17, 2004)

Thoughtbubble, do you know of  anyone else  that  would be able to game with us?  I would  like to start a group with  atleast  3 players and  one DM.

Are you  interested in Gamemastering or what?


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Mar 17, 2004)

I do have a group out here that I've played with. The trick would be convincing them to give this a chance.

I can DM (in fact, I usually do) and I'd be willing to do so, but there is a warning: I'm feeling incredibly whimsical at the moment, and I'm not really armed with any ideas that I'd stick with. Well, ok, there are a couple, but those still need a lot of building to get right.

So, we could run a standard game of something, and see what happens, or if we enjoy it. I'd still like to meet up face to face and talk a little bit before making up my mind though.

Would 3 on saturday work for everyone?


----------



## bobh (Mar 17, 2004)

I live in Bellevue, WA. and I'm open to gaming on weekends. (I already chatted privately w/ Kamosa about his thread.) Thanks.

Bio: gaming c. 20 years, mostly as a player; interested in D&D v3.5, HERO, or GURPS; mostly Fantasy & Sci-Fi groups.


----------



## kamosa (Mar 18, 2004)

I also have one or two other people that have contacted me privately about gaming.  So, the only thing left is to set up time and who is GMing.

Remember, it's me and my wife, so that's two players here.

3 PM on Saturday works fine for us.


----------



## bobh (Mar 18, 2004)

Yes, 3pm on Saturday would work fine for me (most weekends). I also agree that a preliminary get-together to meet and discuss would be a good idea.

Thanks.


----------



## kamosa (Mar 19, 2004)

Are we on for this weekend?


----------



## Krafen (Mar 19, 2004)

I also live in Redmond. Within walking distance of WizKids, in fact. I've been gaming with mostly the same group of people for quite a few years now, and although I don't intend to stop gaming with them, I would like to see what it's like with a completely different set of personalities. I'd also like to play more than a few hours a week. I prefer the role of player to that of DM. Saturday afternoons work well for me. 

It looks like a tentative "meet and greet" is planned for this Sat. If I don't see any more details here, I'll walk over around 3 on Sat and see if I can find any EnWorlders.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Mar 20, 2004)

Right. I'll be there. Look for a mid 20's guy in black pants, a Boba Fett T-Shirt (or, if it can't be found a green one) and a purple jacket. Dark brown hair. Ask if he's Dan.


----------



## HarryFlashman (Mar 20, 2004)

Sorry, its been a while  since I  last checked in.  I will try to make it tomorrow around  3 PM.

I will have a    black   business satchel  (got it for cheap and it holds plenty of books) and go by the anem of  "Chuck" if i can make it (prior  engagements).

Glad we could manage this.  i hope to see  you all  soon.


Oh and i will bring a  large battle mat if i can make it.


----------



## Krafen (Mar 20, 2004)

I also go by "Dan" and will be wearing a black polo shirt and a black leather jacket.


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 23, 2004)

You should pop over here as this is a big group from the Seattle area...

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/SeattleGAMERS_ASSEMBLE/

At present I am running a game of Conan on Sat over at the Microsoft West Campus (redmond). We meet at Crossroads Mall for lunch and then go over to MS. I live in West Seattle though (use to live up by Northgate... thinking on moving back ) 

Anyway sounds like intersting ideas, but have a game on Sat right now (although small group)


----------



## robjh (Apr 1, 2004)

Well that was a bit of a dead loss when the DM couldn't even show up last Saturday. But many thanks to those of you who were good enough to fill me in on the details. Back to looking for a new group...


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 3, 2004)

Just as a note... I do have a Sat game over in Redmond that could use a player or two. We are playing Conan right now but we were playing Iron Kingdom (one of the players left to get married and has not been able to come back so only two players )

I live in West Seattle but work over in Redmond. We meet up at the Crossroads mall to have lunch. If interested you can email me. We are pretty easy going. Of course NOT by Lake City sorry.


----------



## robjh (Apr 5, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> I live in West Seattle but work over in Redmond. We meet up at the Crossroads mall to have lunch. If interested you can email me. We are pretty easy going. Of course NOT by Lake City sorry.




Karl,

That sounds like it could be enjoyable. Alas, this funkified system isn't letting me send you an e-mail message.  :\


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 6, 2004)

you can get to me at...

greenkarl@hotmail.com

Also we talk about it over here...

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/Sensational_Saturdays/


----------



## robjh (Apr 8, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> you can get to me at...




Thank you Karl. See you on Saturday, unless the gods intervene...


----------



## kamosa (Apr 9, 2004)

*Work and life have revenge on me*

Hey

Rob sorry for missing you two weekends ago.  We showed up late, but you had already left.  In the end it doesn't really matter.  Work has flared up to the point that I won't be able to run that game anyway.  Sorry for taking up everyones time.


----------



## Grimtooth (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey everyone.

Just popping my head around the corner to see if anyone is looking for D&D/Gurps/Hero players around the Redmond / Bellevue area.

                               Nick


----------



## robjh (Apr 12, 2004)

Grimtooth said:
			
		

> Just popping my head around the corner to see if anyone is looking for D&D/Gurps/Hero players around the Redmond / Bellevue area.




Hey Nick,

I just attended my first session in Karl's Saturday Conan group, and it was enjoyable. (Low magic, but plenty of action. A little risque at times, so not for everybody.  ) They have 4 players at present: barbarian, nomad, borderer, and thief (me). I think the other new player is looking at running a scholar instead of the barbarian. Kewl. The system is similar to D&D, with a few changes here and there. So if you're familiar with 3e, it's pretty easy to come up to speed. They meet each Saturday. (See other posts above.)


----------

